# How very rude..



## binky'smum (May 18, 2013)

Hi all..

So I took my gawjuzzz puppy binky to the local doggy park yesterday.
And most people were lovely, giving binky lots of attention and asking questions on her age ect..
Then out of the blue this woman strolls over with her huge black labradore and asks me to my face..why on earth would I choose to have a chihuahua! She then proceeded to tell me that Bibky was an ugly rat and why didnt I get a proper dog!!she said she would be embarrased to walk such an ugly dog..
With my mouth gaping open I just turned and walked off.. I wanted to slap her.

Has anyone ever experienced this kind of chihuahua hate!!

I was so upset!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't let it bother you some people are just ignorant, she's the loser, she will never know the love of a Chi. X


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Urgh, what a vile woman! The only ugly thing in that story is her comments! I bet you were feeling upset. She is very ignorant and shouldn't be listened too. A lot of my friends were surprised when we chose a Chihuahua and they are all even more suprised with how much of a doggie-dog he is ... and how much stamina he has. 

Binky is beautiful, ignore her and feel sorry for her pooch - we will never know the joy of having a chihuahua doggie buddy


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It isn't uncommon unfortunately. Chihuahuas have a horrible reputation, and most people are too ignorant to find out the truth.
I just laugh it off. Or ask if they have ever actually met a Chihuahua. If I am feeling especially generous I will explain that I too used to prefer big dogs, but then we got a Chi and that totally changed my opinion of them.
With people as rude as that though, there is probably no point. I would have been tempted to point out all the Labrador stereotypes though (fat, lazy, greedy etc) to see if she would say 'but my dog is not like that!' so you could point out just how prejudiced she was being.
Binky is very cute BTW, and I love her name. We have a guinea pig named Binky.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

I got a similar speech from my boyfriends mum last night 
It is best just to ignore the ignorance as that is all it is  Silly buggers


----------



## binky'smum (May 18, 2013)

Thanks chi mummys..

I didn't say anything to her as I was too shocked..!

Wicked pixi your comment about them being fat greedy n lazy made me laugh. Wish i had been quit witted enough to say it to her.

Your all right of course..chi's are wonderful dogs and binky is a fantastic companion.
And though tiny at times she thinks she's a doberman..lol

If I bump into her again I will now be armed with insults of my own..

Debbie Xx


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm with Wicked, LOVED big dogs, and would never own an ankle bitter...Until I fell inlove with Mia, it was love at first sight, and was rather surprised when my husband agreed to a Chi, (he had the same opinion) but i was further shocked when she had him wrapped around her paw in 5 minutes flat! At that Chi love led to 2 more at my husband's urging! Let them stay ignorant they will never know the cuddly Chi love...It is super special!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Embarrassed to have a chihuahua? I would be embarrassed to be that ignorant know-it-all woman. 

I have a friend who has a large breed dog and people say things to her all the time. The other day she was hiking with her dog and a woman out on her balcony yelled to her that her dog should be on a leash. She politely told the woman that the park is off-leash and that she would happily take the woman's dog with her on her walk so it didn't have to sit in the backyard, barking non-stop at all the other dogs getting exercise. The woman then called her a name. 

I don't get why people feel the need to interfere, unless if was of actual medical or safety concern. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't get it either Krystal. I don't like Collies, but I would never dream of telling a Collie owner that!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry you had to go through this. People are very ignorant about chihuahuas to the point that so many feel like they can make fun of them openly... to an extent that doesn't happen as much with other breeds in my experience. Anyone who feels hatred towards a dog or a breed to such a point that they go as far as insulting a stranger in the park has got to have issues!

It's funny how they all repeat the same words too, like parrots. They always describe them as 'rats' who aren't 'real dogs'. I remember having that conversation with friend before I got my first chi... I googled a picture of a rat and put it next to a picture of a chihuahua and asked him to point out how exactly they look so similar and what characteristics made them any different to other dogs? I told him he needed to book an eye test if he thought they looked identical. It came down to the dog being "too small" to count as a dog... so I asked him if he considered short people and dwarves 'real humans'. That shut him up. :lol: He ended up falling in love with Coco when he met her. Typical. 

Thankfully most people have been nice at the park... but unfortunately there are a few idiots occasionally. Some men laugh at my partner and ask him "are you seriously going to walk that dog on your own???". My partner loves chihuahuas and is not embarrassed about it so he answers with a proud yes.


----------



## binky'smum (May 18, 2013)

Freedom of speech is all good but some people are just hurtfull.
I wanted a Chihuahua because their breed fitted our lifestyle and I didn't want to pick up giant poops..
She is so loving and loves to be kissed and hugged,Never met any dog like that before.
Debbie x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

binky'smum said:


> Freedom of speech is all good but some people are just hurtfull.
> I wanted a Chihuahua because their breed fitted our lifestyle and I didn't want to pick up giant poops..
> She is so loving and loves to be kissed and hugged,Never met any dog like that before.
> Debbie x


Chihuahuas are amazing, no doubt about it.  Everyone is different with their own tastes so different breeds will suit different people. I don't get why some people find that so hard to understand.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

People assume because they are small they don't behave like other dogs. They honestly don't realise that a Chi can be trained, and go for walks, and do everything that a bigger dog can do. The best response is to have a really lovely, outgoing, well trained and socialised Chihuahua who blows all the stereotypes out of the water and is a great ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> People assume because they are small they don't behave like other dogs. They honestly don't realise that a Chi can be trained, and go for walks, and do everything that a bigger dog can do. The best response is to have a really lovely, outgoing, well trained and socialised Chihuahua who blows all the stereotypes out of the water and is a great ambassador for the breed.


Amen to that!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

binky'smum said:


> Hi all..
> 
> So I took my gawjuzzz puppy binky to the local doggy park yesterday.
> And most people were lovely, giving binky lots of attention and asking questions on her age ect..
> ...


All the time! Everyone called my late Tia a rat and a barking ankle biter, but the love she had for me and I had for her was overwhelming, I didn't care what people thought! Now my new puppy Bailey has a different personality and even my coworker that hated Tia and small dogs absolutely LOVES bailey and asks about her every day and wants one now! I've had big dogs but the can't snuggle and cuddle like our chi's!its sad how rude people are!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> *Embarrassed to have a chihuahua? I would be embarrassed to be that ignorant know-it-all woman
> *
> I have a friend who has a large breed dog and people say things to her all the time. The other day she was hiking with her dog and a woman out on her balcony yelled to her that her dog should be on a leash. She politely told the woman that the park is off-leash and that she would happily take the woman's dog with her on her walk so it didn't have to sit in the backyard, barking non-stop at all the other dogs getting exercise. The woman then called her a name.
> 
> ...



This made me laugh. I totally agree. Some people are just ignorant know-it-all's....


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Just goes to show how ignorant people are! It's such a shame chi's have a bad reputation  I've had a few comments. I remember the first one because I was so shocked. Now it's just water off a ducks back. Don't let it bother you hun x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> People assume because they are small they don't behave like other dogs. They honestly don't realise that a Chi can be trained, and go for walks, and do everything that a bigger dog can do. The best response is to have a really lovely, outgoing, well trained and socialised Chihuahua who blows all the stereotypes out of the water and is a great ambassador for the breed.


I agree!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

When I started dating my boyfriend he told me that he was not that fond of little dogs. I told him "love me love my dog." I believe he thought he'd tolerate Quigley because he cared about me. It did not take long for Quigley to win him over and it only took Cora about 2 seconds when she climbed up his chest and licked his chin. I saw my 6'5 guy melt. It was priceless. He, like so many, had been told that the toy breeds are yappy mean ankle biters. His open mindedness has allowed for him to expierence a completely new kind of love. Me being 6'1" and him being 6'5" a small dog looks extra tiny next to us. LOL 

People tell me all the time "I wouldn't want a dog that small" pity on them. They are missing so much! I do try to educate people on the importance of socializing a Chihuahua, or any dog for that matter, when they are young so you don't end up with a yappy, possessive, skittish, mean dog.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> .. I googled a picture of a rat and put it next to a picture of a chihuahua and asked him to point out how exactly they look so similar and what characteristics made them any different to other dogs?


There have been many many posts on this subject here on the forum and I did the same thing. Somewhere here there is a post with a rat I Googled when we were discussing the same subject 

I have learned to ignore the rude comments and that is because I just love this doggy to bits so no matter what anyone says, they do not have the joy that I have and that is the best revenge!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Debbie, there will always be haters...some people just don't have anything 
better to do than to try and ruin someone's day. Don't be mad at her, pity
her, she must be a very unhappy person to speak like this to a total stranger.
I'd tell her to have a lovely day and walk away, letting her get under your skin
will simply satisfy her. Your pup is adorable beyond belief, you are crazy about
her and that's all that matters.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Funnily enough someone I know vaguely pulled up along side me today while I was walking Rolo and Buttons with the grandson. It screeches top of its voice "they your 2 rats?". I just gave it a look and said they certainly are, they're my babies. Coo, girls, what I could have said. Especially as it is a lap dancer and makes appearances in "gentlemens" magazines (amongst other things not mentionable). Fair enough if that's what you want to do, each to their own but it was said with sarcasm and a huge smirk. Grrrrrrrrr. I'm polite enough not to make remarks to people's faces. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

That happened to me Friday at my husbands softball game. I had Tessa on a leash wearing one of her cute little dresses. One of my husband's team mates started to say some pretty mean things like "why do you have a rat on a leash?" "putting a dress on that chuhauhua won't make it any cuter" ect. My husband walke over and picked up Tessa and covered her ears and said "Do you mind? We haven't told her she is a chuhuahua yet. She still thinks she is a German Shepard! That is why she still tries to bite everyone!" At that point all I could do was laugh.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Tessa'smom said:


> That happened to me Friday at my husbands softball game. I had Tessa on a leash wearing one of her cute little dresses. One of my husband's team mates started to say some pretty mean things like "why do you have a rat on a leash?" "putting a dress on that chuhauhua won't make it any cuter" ect. My husband walke over and picked up Tessa and covered her ears and said "Do you mind? We haven't told her she is a chuhuahua yet. She still thinks she is a German Shepard! That is why she still tries to bite everyone!" At that point all I could do was laugh.


Lol. Good on him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Hahaha too funny and yes I have! I will fight to the death of me for my babies! Once I was leaving the beach with my family and while getting in the car my chihuahua was tied to a leash to my hip. Some bikers passed by and she said oh look at that rodent that rat! I wasn't going to yell but I hoped in my car which is big and chased her all around the beach!! Literally almost hitting her with it!! An.d homking my horn until it nearly blew out!! She freaked out and looked at me and said im sorry. I felt really bad afterwards and ever since everyone in the family makes fun of me because I over reacted but truthfully, I think that's very rude and I would NEVER hurt someone's feelings like that. On the contrary I always compliment the mutts, that's very wrong.


----------



## Yvette uk (Jun 11, 2013)

I have always had large breed dogs, but due to illnesses they have passed, I have recently bought a chi, I am so in love with the breed, I to have had the rat insults, there horrible, big ears, is it any wonder why some dogs get bad names with arrogant and ignorant people, everyone to their own breed I say, I feel sorry for the poor dog that has to live with that vile women. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I really like rats, we have had some lovely pet rats in the past including a Gambian Pouched Rat, which are huge, almost Chi sized lol so it does kind of bug me when 'rat' is used as a derogatory term.
Now we have a Chi named Mouse, so when anyone calls her a rat I just say 'no, she is a Mouse!'


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I really like rats, we have had some lovely pet rats in the past including a Gambian Pouched Rat, which are huge, almost Chi sized lol so it does kind of bug me when 'rat' is used as a derogatory term.
> Now we have a Chi named Mouse, so when anyone calls her a rat I just say 'no, she is a Mouse!'


Oh that is such a cute response! I love it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JumpingBean (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel sorry for any dog to have an owner so ignorant. I've notice people with other dogs will avoid Finn and I when we walk, most likely thinking he will bark and run at them, when in reality Finn wants nothing to do with them. The way a dog behaves is a reflection of the owner not the breed of the dog.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel bad for that woman! She is obviously jealous and is not happy with her life! Remarks like that are best left alone! Anything you could come up with be lowering yourself to her level! Poor thing, she must be miserable!

Binky is so adorable! I would probably make sure she saw us frequently, smile as I walk by and not say a word!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow that is really rude. When we first got Ike, my neighbor asked if he was a rat, I didn't even answer him.


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, that's horrible  _ am ANXOSLY waiting for my baby Lola who  get to pick up in EGHT days!  have already been asked twice by family members WHY  would choose a rat. t's already starting for me, so  can only imagine when  get her what it will be like. Do y'all get this kind of treatment when you have your babies in public often? s it something  should be prepared for? _[/I][/I][/I]


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

NO clue why all of that was underlined? _ am on an iPad and it keeps doing that?! _


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

ChiLola said:


> Do y'all get this kind of treatment when you have your babies in public often? _s it something  should be prepared for? _


_

It happens, but it's best to just ignore people like that (they obviously have issues). I blank them. It bothered me before I got my first chi, but once I got Coco I loved her *SO* much it didn't matter what anybody thought of her._


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I really like rats, we have had some lovely pet rats in the past including a Gambian Pouched Rat, which are huge, almost Chi sized lol so it does kind of bug me when 'rat' is used as a derogatory term.
> Now we have a Chi named Mouse, so when anyone calls her a rat I just say 'no, she is a Mouse!'


We have a hairless rat. Man is it butt-ugly but soppiest thing ever 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

When I took little Coopy on our walkies today we went past a man with a big (and very mean looking) staffy. Coopy was very well behaved and 'stayed' like I told him to.... but as the man walked past he commented: "She's already had breakfast!"

My poor little Chi... Chis are so small they could be big dogs breakfast indeed


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would have politely told her to stuff it. Thank goodness no one in my area is that nervy. Questions about the breed, why I chose the breed, asking about the stereotypes, would be welcomed. Blatant rudeness would not. Lately, people continually confirm my new found dislike for the general population.


----------



## binky'smum (May 18, 2013)

Well here's an update.. We called over to the doggy park today and saw the rude woman again walking her labby. 
She walked over and said hi, I immediately told her how rude she was and how upset I was after her vicious attack of my poor binky.
She actually apologised and bent down to tell binky how cute she was. 
I was gobsmacked to say the least. She offered no explanation as to why she was so rude on that day, and I can only presume she was sexually frustrated or something!!
So all is well and were enjoying our trips to the doggy park once again.. Phew!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeezo! Can't believe she would come back over to you after her previous performance! Well done you for confronting her about it! Some people just have too much to say! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Some people don't know the difference between a rat and a chi!!!! Lack of education if you ask me. Doesn't matter what breed you have as long as you care for it. My partner said to me when you get Alfie I'm not walking it! I asked why and he said its a man thing! It's all changed now Alfie is here he loves him and has said when we get another one can he pick it! I said sure and laughed. I don't care if he never walks him Alfie Is the one who snuggles into me most nights !! Lol🐾❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

I have never said that to anybody, but I have to be honest. with me being a groomer, and in the area we live, I USED to not like the breed because many owners don't know how to raise them, so they would come in VERY nippy. of all the chi's I have met in 5 yrs of grooming, there was only 1 that I fell in love with. then this past Janurary, Paris, our toy poodle and I had to help her 13 yr old min poodle brother over to the rainbow bridge. poor little Paris would SCREAM if she couldn't see me. Paris needed a new buddy. money was very tight so my husband said I could get a free small dog. so looking online, all I could find were yorkie's and this one chi. called all the yorkie's to find they already had new homes. so I went with the chi/pug mix since this was more for Paris than myself. have had to do a lot of work with her, Paris LOVES her, and I have to admit, I love her also. she has opened up my mind to the breed.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Alfie2013 said:


> My partner said to me when you get Alfie I'm not walking it! I asked why and he said its a man thing! It's all changed now Alfie is here he loves him and has said when we get another one can he pick it!


Aww that's cute. That's what chis do to people! Even I admit I used to be a big dog person and never considered having a chihuahua until my mum got one. Upon meeting her dog I was smitten!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Wow what an ugly person you and binky encountered. Just mean and rude.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

